
In the Worlds Most Surveilled City, Citizens Happy to Trade Privacy for Security - atlasunshrugged
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3031390/chongqing-worlds-most-surveilled-city-these-residents-are-happy-trade
======
raxxorrax
Did they have a choice or is that a form of mandated happiness?

Look at this guy, he is clearly smiling on that photo:

[https://www.rfa.org/english/news/comment-08062019130629.html](https://www.rfa.org/english/news/comment-08062019130629.html)

Sorry for the sleight, but I cannot take these articles seriously. They
probably don't even get security and the data can probably show it. But yes,
the regime might actually be more protected from early dissidents.

